# fausser compagnie



## harppo

"Il n'est pas avec ceux qui se battent, il leur a fausse compagnie, il n'est plus à la guerre"
Parece que el sentido es desertar, pero ¿alguien puede sugerir una tarducción precisa de esta frase?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Hola,
No sé si conviene al contexto..
"marcharse por las buenas"
Bone chance.


----------



## harppo

Gracias Fidelio, podría encajar.
Esperemos a ver si sugieren otra cosa.

P.S. ¡qué maravilla de ópera!


----------



## Gévy

Hola harppo.

Fausser compagnie, como te dijo Fidelio, es dejar plantado a alguien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rolandbascou

harppo said:


> "Il n'est pas avec ceux qui se battent, il leur a fausse compagnie, il n'est plus à la guerre"
> Parece que el sentido es desertar, pero ¿alguien puede sugerir una tarducción precisa de esta frase?
> Gracias de antemano.


 

No esta con los que pelean, les ha dejado plantados, ya no esta en guerra.


----------



## harppo

Gracias Fidelio, Gévy, Rolandbascou.
El problema es que el contexto no admite una traducción muy coloquial como: "dejar plantados", pero una vez la idea clara, gracias a vosotros, me será mucho más fácil dar con la frase correcta.
 Gracias!


----------



## Sordello

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos*
*​y a ver como les parece que queda en este contexto:

"Les métamorphoses temporelles et expressives, ou celles qui affectent la distribution des rôles sexués et sociaux défont l'unité simple du sujet pour en faire un complexe relationnel instable, comme si il ne cessait de se fausser compagnie"

siguiendo lo que se viene hablando a este respecto, la traducción que propongo en la siguiente:

"Las metáforas temporales y expresivas, o las que afectan la distribución de los roles sexuados  y sociales deshacen la unidad simple del sujeto para hacer de él un complejo relacional inestable como si no cesara de dejarse plantado. "

Muchas gracias.

Sordello.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Como si no cesara de huir de sí mismo?

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> comme s'il ne cessait de se fausser compagnie


Hola:
Intentando utilizar una expresión similar al francés: "... de darse esquinazo".


----------



## Pinairun

Sordello said:


> y a ver como les parece que queda en este contexto:
> 
> "Les métamorphoses temporelles et expressives, ou celles qui affectent la distribution des rôles sexués et sociaux défont l'unité simple du sujet pour en faire un complexe relationnel instable, comme si il ne cessait de se fausser compagnie"
> 
> siguiendo lo que se viene hablando a este respecto, la traducción que propongo en la siguiente:
> 
> "Las metáforas (?) temporales y expresivas, o las que afectan la distribución de los roles sexuados y sociales deshacen la unidad simple del sujeto para hacer de él un complejo relacional inestable como si no cesara de dejarse plantado. "
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Sordello.


----------



## Sordello

Gracias Pinarium, fue casi como un acto fallido traducir "métamorphoses" por "metáforas"... no sé en qué pensaba... 

alguna otra idea para fausser compagnie? huir de sí mismo me gusta... pero no estoy seguro.. en cuanto a "dar el esquinazo", me parece que se utiliza más que nada en España, no? nunca lo escuche por estos pagos sudamericanos... 

Gracias.

Sordello.


----------



## camargo

Hola

¿Ausentarse?
¿Desaparecer?
Otras formas de decir lo que Swift ya dijo bien, creo.

Saludos


----------



## Sordello

entonces quedará la versión de swift, que esta buena.

Muchas gracias.

Sordello


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¿escabullirse?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:


Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿escabullirse?


Sí, pero... ¿Cómo quedaría la frase? ¿"Como si no cesara de escabullirse"? Me parece bien pero creo que da a entender que se aparta de la compañía de otro; y "escabullirse de sí mismo" no sé... Creo que podría funcionar, aunque no sé si el verbo "escabullirse" puede construirse con preposición + alguien.

Veamos lo que opinan los amigos.

Bises,


J.-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sí, claro... _de sí mismo_ (perdón por la pereza)


----------



## camargo

Hola

Aunque "escabullirse" solo, sin "de sí miso" me parece muy bueno, vuelvo atrás y no vo veo por qué no dejar "dejarse plantado", que está perfecto.
Me escabullo hasta mañana

Bonne nuit


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

¿Zafarse de sí mismo?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

harppo said:


> El problema es que el contexto no admite una traducción muy coloquial como: "dejar plantados", pero una vez la idea clara, gracias a vosotros, me será mucho más fácil dar con la frase correcta.
> Gracias!



Hola * Harppo *(y perdona el retraso):

Menos coloquial, aunque no menos duro, yo diría lisa y llanamente: *los ha abandonado.*

_(¿de qué me suena a mí  este chico...?)_


----------

